# How much does it cost to have a pool replastered?



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Gunite is showing through on the pool. Anybody gotten a recent estimate?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hmm...last time I checked it was pretty high if the person doing it was sober, but if he was plastered it was pretty cheap. 

TH


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

$100 is high for some people, $10k high for others. What is "pretty high" to you?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

my mom just got quoted for this. The replastering and a waterfall was 15k. her pool is 30k gallons. Very large pool


----------



## KILLROY (Jul 2, 2005)

Call modern method gunite here in Houston and get a quote,check out the pebble scheen or pebble tec,it's suppose to last longer than plaster.the cost was about $2800 more verses plaster when we put in our pool this past March.Adams tile and plaster is who did the pebble scheen in ours


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

had mine done in march 06, my pool is 20x40 with about 43000 gallons $2800.00 cash


----------



## 2x Drop Tine (Sep 24, 2006)

Just had mine done. Had some cool little tile lizards added in the bottom. Anyway 25k gal. 1700.00. make sure they don't thin coat you and get a few refs. good luck


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

sorry, 50k gallons. must be a big freakin water fall though. lol


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Pebble tec wil make your feet raw. Call Adams Tile and Plaster. You will be dealing directly with the subcontractor doing the work. No middleman. They are in the phone book


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Had mine done about 4 months ago. White plaster was $3500 and Diamond Brite was $5200 as Diamond Brite supposed to last longer. White plaster is much more confortable to feet as Diamond Brite is rough. Color in Diamond Brite is nice, but think next time I will go back with original White Plaster. My pool is about 23,000 gallons. White plaster lasted me about 10 years. Hope Diamond Brite lasts longer.


----------



## Aquaholic (May 21, 2004)

I would not go with Diamond Brite. My pool is 2 years old and I just had to replaster last week $3200. We had an algea problem that would not go away, Diamond Brite was so rough the algea could not be killed. The pool company tried to zero the ph then bring it back to normal, but they waited to long and the Diamond Brite just started falling off. Of course the pool company said they were not responsible.


----------



## tps7742 (Aug 23, 2005)

I will be needing our pool plastered in the near future. Appreciate the information, this has been a very informative thread.


----------



## TopRod (Feb 28, 2005)

Not meaning to hijack your thread but I'm needing a plaster job in the near future also. Pools about 15 years old (22000 gal). Black algea giving me a fit and I'm assuming it's because the plaster's getting rough.
From the other posts it looks like it'll cost me about 2 to 3K?
Any references for the Brazoria County area?


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

I had prices at my house in Deer Park from $2800 to $4000. My brother in-law did his own with some roll on stuff he bought at a pool supply in Pasadena. It looked pretty good. It cost him around $600. and a couple of full days. Just a thought.Coop


----------



## super-Fish-ial (Apr 3, 2006)

*San Antonio Pool replastering*

Any recommendations for a replastering company in San Antonio?

I recently purchased a home with a pool that is 13 yrs old and needs a replastering job done this winter.

I would also appreciate you responding if you have used someone I should stay away from.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

In SA, Call Leslies pool supply and they will likely have a list of vendors that they can give you for such a job


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

In Brazoria County call Aqua Classic in Clute. They have been around for 20 years or so. They are doing mine as soon as I can get on the schedule. They arent the cheapest but pools are no different than anything else. You get what you pay for.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Top Rod I'm in the same boat as you. I had pools inc look at mine a few years ago, got a quote for 3K for replastering. have been putting it off. Will need to do it either this year or next. let us know how yours turns out.



TopRod said:


> Not meaning to hijack your thread but I'm needing a plaster job in the near future also. Pools about 15 years old (22000 gal). Black algea giving me a fit and I'm assuming it's because the plaster's getting rough.
> From the other posts it looks like it'll cost me about 2 to 3K?
> Any references for the Brazoria County area?


----------

